# 2nd Edition of 3 Questions



## agnesthelion (Oct 2, 2012)

If you missed out on the first edition, these are simply 3 questions to answer. I love hearing people's answers to random questions. So here are the next three. Answer away!

1) What is your favorite smell?

2) What is your biggest fear/phobia?

3) what is your biggest pet peeve?


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 2, 2012)

As always, I'll start.

1) favorite smells are fresh cut grass, right after it rains, puppy breath, Italian food cooking and the top of my sons head

2) my biggest fear is something happening to my child but I also have claustrophobia and emetophobia 

3) biggest pet peeve is when strangers invade my personal space, ie touch me or my son, stand too close etc


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 2, 2012)

1. Magnolia's, pumpkin pie, my hubbys cologne, audrina after a bath
2. I am terrified of spiders and bees
3. I hate when people chew with their mouth open or smack their lips, people who blow their nose while eating, talking in a movie theatre, people who spit..the list goes on


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 2, 2012)

1. Christmas morning! Pumpkin and Apple Pies, Puppy Breath, Babies (weird I know)
2. Spiders, Losing My mom, when it's dark and eerily quiet.
3. The smell of Cosmo's litter box right now, Drama, People who smack their lips when chewing gum or any other time, MUSTARD (blech).


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 2, 2012)

Ha!

Not a fan of spiders and bees either (especially big spiders)

And @ megz. Your fave smells are NOT weird at all. I love all those too


----------



## bethepoet (Oct 2, 2012)

1. Babies (they all smell so warm and new - I sound creepy now), petrol, anything wintery (frosty air, anything cinnamon-y or apple-y, christmas dinner cooking, log fires) and wet grass.

2. Spiders, clowns and any insect that is big and fat but still flies and makes that hideous buzzing noise. Also corrupt police. This is a really strange one. I think it's a combination of TV and the fact that we as a society are brought up to blindly trust anyone with a badge, but what if they were secretly evil and wouldn't help you in an emergency? The idea of it freaks me out. 

3. I HATE when people type 'defiantly' instead of 'definitely'. I generally ignore typos but defiantly is actually a real word, which for some reason makes it worse for me. Also, recently a friend from school has been travelling (her older sister is 28 and only ever has a job long enough to save for a ticket somewhere else) and I've just been appalled by her/her sisters attitude towards people who don't/haven't travelled, and home in general. It seems to be that anyone who stays in their home country is just silly, boring and has no ambition. I find that really offensive! So people who look down on other people is my biggest pet peeve.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 2, 2012)

Kim you forgot pumpkin pie haha!

And tell your friend: Some people can't AFFORD to travel, and some, even if they can afford it, have jobs and other things holding them down. Some people also would just rather stay where they're comfortable, which is fine also. 

I agree people like that irk me.


----------



## bethepoet (Oct 2, 2012)

*CosmosMomma wrote: *


> Kim you forgot pumpkin pie haha!
> 
> And tell your friend: Some people can't AFFORD to travel, and some, even if they can afford it, have jobs and other things holding them down. Some people also would just rather stay where they're comfortable, which is fine also.
> 
> I agree people like that irk me.


I'm in England, we don't have pumpkin pie over here! Would love to try it, though. Ooh, and sweet potato pie. Are they nice?

I was very reserved and just said "it's not quite that simple", she replied "well people our age could". I AM her age, I still can't! I have a bank balance in the minus, bills to pay and furbabies to care for. And yeah, I want a career, a house and a family one day and I think now is the time to be preparing/working towards that, I don't believe that should be looked down upon by anyone. I want to see the world too, I just can't *yet*.


----------



## luvthempigs (Oct 2, 2012)

Coconut, Vanilla, Apple & Cinnamon are my favorite smells.

Spiders......

Rude people!

What? No pumpkin pie in England? :?


----------



## bethepoet (Oct 2, 2012)

Haha, no pumpkin pie in England, no. Well, I'm sure somebody somewhere has made it, but it's not synonymous with autumn like it is in America.


----------



## lauratunes12 (Oct 2, 2012)

1) brand new plastic, baking cookies, leather...
2). I have a phobia of throwing up, but also of getting raped.
3). Biggest pet peeve is noisy eaters. Oh, and people who call themselves dancers when they can't dance at all. (I'm a dancer)


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 2, 2012)

You need to bake some pumpkin pie Kim! It's so heavenly.

Here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003WWLJVC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 

And just look up a recipe and away you go!


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 2, 2012)

Laura...google emetophobia. I have it! I know few people that do but for me it's a real fear......


----------



## bethepoet (Oct 2, 2012)

*CosmosMomma wrote: *


> You need to bake some pumpkin pie Kim! It's so heavenly.
> 
> Here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Libbys-100-Pure-Pumpkin-425g/dp/B003WWLJVC
> 
> And just look up a recipe and away you go!


Ooh I'll definitely make it! Maybe for an upcoming Halloween party. Do you have it at Christmas too or just Thanksgiving?

Also would it be too difficult to make with fresh pumpkin? They're only Â£1 at the supermarket around Halloween, I could stock up and make a few.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 3, 2012)

My family has it at christmas too but we're pumpkin pie addicts.  

And here's the recipe for fresh pumpkin: 
http://www.pickyourown.org/pumpkinpie.php 
You have to scroll down a bit but it looks nommy.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 3, 2012)

I make my pumpkin pies with all fresh pumpkin. Its not too hard, just a little time consuming. You just have to get the smaller "pie" pumpkins. Nothing too big or it will be stringy. 

As for the questions: 
1. Cilantro, hyacinths, and anything cooking (expect fried food. Yuck)

2. Something happening to my son and dying in a fire. 

3. When people crowd you in the check out line. Or when people are on their phones in the check out line, right behind you, talking loudly. I WILL tell you take your phone and shove it. Ohhh and when people don't know how to drive.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 3, 2012)

Add to my pet peeves: 

The fact that no matter if I ask before I shower or not, NOBODY has to pee until I'm in the shower. When my cousin was staying with us? I'd be in the shower with shampoo in my hair and she'd be knocking on the dang door. -.-


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 3, 2012)

1) What is your favorite smell?
I love the smell from fields after the farmer's cut the grass to make hay. Or on a hot day after it rains, it smells so nice.

2) Dentists! I have a dentist phobia, it's horrible. 

3)People who eat with their mouth's open or make weird noises when they eat. It irritates me sooo much.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm not a fan of the dentist either. It's pretty common to be scared of the dentist I think. I read somewhere that even dentists themselves can get a complex because so many people don't like them!!


----------



## Alee C. (Oct 3, 2012)

1.) Hey I know this sounds weird but my dog is my favorite smell, I find he smells like corn chips, I LOVE corn chips.

2.) Biggest fear is of bees(I hate bees). One time I was driving my 4-wheeler a bee flew in my helmet so I threw the helmet to the ground and drove into a tree cause I wasn't paying attention.

3.) My biggest pet peeve is when my brother brings his animals to my house. They've been struggling with a flea infestation for a few months now, I'm scared the fleas will infest my pets, and I would be very upset. Also their little dog pees and poops in our house. A couple weeks ago he peed on the floor behind the couch and nobody knew til the next day.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow...no pumpkin pie in England!!! You are really missing out!!! I stock up on canned pumpkin this time of year so I can make pumpkin pie and pumpkin cheesecake all year  We have it at Thanksgiving and Christmas. And Sweet potato pie is AMAZING!!! I dont know which one I like better. You should really make a sweet potato pie and a pumpkin pie and sit down with a piece of each and indulge  
Sweet potato pie
http://www.momswhothink.com/pie-recipes/sweet-potato-pie-recipe.html

pumpkin cheesecake
http://www.marthastewart.com/335642/pumpkin-cheesecake


----------



## qtipthebun (Oct 3, 2012)

1. Lavender.
2. Spiders.
3. Improper grammar (especially your/you're or there/their/they're)


----------



## Pie (Oct 3, 2012)

1. Vanilla or cinnamon. 
2. Dentists. I get so nervous I'll need to cough or something while the hand is in my mouth. XD I don't go nearly enough because I get so anxious.
3. Only one? =P People who don't use roundabouts correctly. Its not that bloody hard, and I'm sick of having near accidents because people can't use them correctly.


----------



## Samara (Oct 3, 2012)

1) Sleepy dog - I promise this is a smell!
2) Grasshoppers and deep water.
3) My mother.


----------



## bethepoet (Oct 4, 2012)

Oooh, rabbits are one of my favourite smells too! Can't believe I forgot that.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 4, 2012)

Ok Sammy I do have to ask how sleepy dog smells different than, say, awake dog?


----------

